# Port Aransas Pier and Surf Fishing Report?



## Catfishman (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good internet site that gives pier and surf fishing reports for Port Aransas, TX? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Try Corpus fishing...


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

i was down 2 weeks ago........in corpus......., fished packery and Bob hall, the sheep heads were bighting like crazy (not little ones either) and some smaller sharks were schoolin around, the weather was cold and drizzly so it wasnt the best conditions, but there were a few nice bull reds caught too.


----------

